# Canon 5D setting



## lennon33x (Jan 19, 2014)

So, I ran into something that I want to see if anyone can answer. In my custom functions setting on my 5D (classic), it has ETTL as average  and evaluative. First question: what's the difference? Second question: does it matter if my strobes aren't ETTL and the first question is a moot one?


----------



## Rye (Jan 22, 2014)

1: ETTL average takes the entire frame into account but gives bias to the center of the frame when measuring exposure. ETTL does basically the same but emphasizes the focal point instead of the center. Same idea whether using ETTL flash or no flash at all. 

2: Yes, your first question is moot since with non-ETTL (or manual) flash you're measuring the exposure yourself or using a light meter or rather than the camera measuring exposure "Through The Lens".


----------



## lennon33x (Jan 22, 2014)

Rye said:


> 1: ETTL average takes the entire frame into account but gives bias to the center of the frame when measuring exposure. ETTL does basically the same but emphasizes the focal point instead of the center. Same idea whether using ETTL flash or no flash at all.  2: Yes, your first question is moot since with non-ETTL (or manual) flash you're measuring the exposure yourself or using a light meter or rather than the camera measuring exposure "Through The Lens".



Thanks!


----------

